

IE8's JavaScript performance lags well behind Safari, Chrome - mindplunge
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/27/ie8s_javascript_performance_lags_well_behind_safari_chrome.html

======
GrandMasterBirt
At least MS is making some improvements. The big advantage of dealing with
open source projects is that you can steal from other open source probjects,
while MS can't touch a single line of mozilla or webkit or v8 code since it
will be forced to make their own engine open source!

Ah sweet irony.

~~~
halo
V8 is BSD-licensed, so they potentially could.

